# Some alibaba battery reviews on diysolarpower forum



## moben44146 (Sep 30, 2020)

JeffAU said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just thought some of these battery reviews (from a forum similar to this rather than relying on alibaba reviews alone) might be useful for some people on here. Follow the “similar thread” at the end to see more. I’m seriously thinking of one of these supplies for my batteries as they are basically the same price for lithium, if not cheaper than you would pay for lead acid here in Australia.
> 
> ...


Do you know of any Baba 21700 cell reviews?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The solar guys, the ones ruining pricing on salvaged cells for us car guys because their reference point is lead acid, don't care about weight or energy density...for me, the current crop of lithium cells are still too heavy, lol


----------



## moben44146 (Sep 30, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> The solar guys, the ones ruining pricing on salvaged cells for us car guys because their reference point is lead acid, don't care about weight or energy density...for me, the current crop of lithium cells are still too heavy, lol


I'm starting to understand we have to work with the technology available. 
Still trying to have the best end product possible.
Tesla officially released their Semi with 4680s maybe will see those Chinese knock offs by March 2022...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Tesla can't seem to yield the 4680 and everything using it has slipped deliveries. Tesla went it alone and poop hit the fan. 

Panasonic recently announced their interest in the 4680, so they will likely be ramping production and supplying Tesla. 

As far as Chinese 4680 sourcing goes, that folded edges cooling trick is patented by Tesla, so don't hold your breath on seeing those in the US or EU, imo. Elon seems to be a complete slave to his stock options these days, whereas the old Elon, pre-Grimes coincidentally, likely would have made the patent available for everyone to use.


----------



## moben44146 (Sep 30, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> Tesla can't seem to yield the 4680 and everything using it has slipped deliveries. Tesla went it alone and poop hit the fan.
> 
> Panasonic recently announced their interest in the 4680, so they will likely be ramping production and supplying Tesla.
> 
> As far as Chinese 4680 sourcing goes, that folded edges cooling trick is patented by Tesla, so don't hold your breath on seeing those in the US or EU, imo. Elon seems to be a complete slave to his stock options these days, whereas the old Elon, pre-Grimes coincidentally, likely would have made the patent available for everyone to use.


Panasonic is making them under the gigafactory


----------

